# Some Photos & Updates:)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Since I have not been around much I thought I would come back and armed with some photos and updates :biggrin1: This is the first of two posts.

First I'll start off with Falco and Fidorka. It has been one year since we brought these two home. As most remember they were imported from the Czech Republic and a little rough around the edges, but with lots of tender loving care they have (IMO) turned into very lovely dogs.

Falco has been to a couple of shows, but has yet to receive any points, we will try next year. 
Fidorka is now a Champion with only being shown once a month for four months.

Falco's first day home at 4 months









And Falco today at 16 months









Fidorka at 4 months the day we brought her home










And fidorka today



























Then we had our "Pocket Puppies" out of the three girls we kept "BG" who is now 10 1/2 months old now. She has gotten her feet wet in the show ring and has both of her majors, we hope to get her back out next year and finish her championship then.

BG at 7 weeks









BG now at 10 1/2 months


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And we can't forget our "Timepieces"
Giovanni has been to one show and in his first time out, he received both of his majors, he is a special boy
And we still have Vacheron and he is turning into a little stunner.

Giovanni at 8 weeks









And Giovanni Today at 6 and 8 months


















And Vacheron


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Heather simply STUNNING Havs. I can not believe how they have grown up and look GORGEOUS.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are all beautiful. I remember the day your brought Falco and Fidorka home. Hard to believe so much time has gone by. How on earth do you keep the hair looking that way. Is it sprayed? Every time I blow dry either of the boys the hair stays up and away from the face exactly till I let them down on the floor and it's all over unless I do the top knot

I love the way BG has grown up. Just beautiful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, they are all beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather,
How nice to see these gorgeous dogs! They are absolutely beautiful.

Sheri


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> They are all beautiful. I remember the day your brought Falco and Fidorka home. Hard to believe so much time has gone by. How on earth do you keep the hair looking that way. Is it sprayed? Every time I blow dry either of the boys the hair stays up and away from the face exactly till I let them down on the floor and it's all over unless I do the top knot
> 
> I love the way BG has grown up. Just beautiful.


Thank you. :redface:

Geri the hair is either all for the pictures or when they show, we do use a little spray to help hold it back, but again it only last so long. If you notice in Vacheron's on picture he has his hair tied up as he was being the brattiest of them all and his hair kept falling in his eyes so that is usually how they look or in even more bands than just the topknot.

And yes it is hard to believe that a whole year has gone by since little Falco and Fidorka came into our lives, but it is also hard to believe how much time has gone by since BG, Gio and Vach were born too.

Doing this thread makes me take a fun walk back down memory lane


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

They are all so beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heather, they are all gorgeous!!! Nice job!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are beautiful. I was wondering if you could come to KY and groom my boys for me, you do such a awesome job.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Heather!!! what a great way to pop in to the forum!!! They are all stunning--- But I have to say BG puts a :biggrin1: on my face....


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very Cute! Makes me want to get another....oh noo and Christmas is just around the corner...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather they are all stunning. But ya know what I want to do, open the door and let them play in the mud, they are too pretty to be Neezers! :croc:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...they are all so beautiful...you must be Wonderwoman to keep them all so nicely groomed!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

They are all so beautiful! My favorites are Vacheron (he looks like a firecracker) and Fidorka, but all so so lovely.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Very beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Heather, they are all stunningly beautiful but my favorites are BG and Giovanni. Just way too cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Heather! I remember when you picked up Fidorka and Falco. They sure have blossomed while being in your care....

I love all your havs----


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What wonderful pictures! I am in awe of how beautifully groomed they all are (as I am about to tackle Teddy's grooming today, I postponed it a couple of days!)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Heather, your babies are absolutely stunning! I especially LOVE BJ! What a face! Would love a cuddle IRL!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Heather they look absolutely adorable and beautiful with their full coats!! You are wonderwoman for keeping 4 Neezer's in show coat, I dont know how you do it.

BG is absolutely gorgeous I love her colors. Fidorca and Falco have grown so much, is Falco close to finishing his championship?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Heather they look absolutely adorable and beautiful with their full coats!! You are wonderwoman for keeping 4 Neezer's in show coat, I dont know how you do it.
> 
> BG is absolutely gorgeous I love her colors. Fidorca and Falco have grown so much, is Falco close to finishing his championship?


Thank you everyone for the wonderfully nice comments :redface: you have me blushing.

Estrella I wish it was only 4 Neezer's in full show coats:brushteeth: I have a total of 8 Neezer's and every one of them are in show coats, just that BG, Gio and Vach still have a simi easy puppy coat still though I do notice it seems to take longer and longer to groom them each time that I do them, that is how I know that they are getting their FULL coats:doh: I just can't seem to bring myself to cut down our Ch's just yet as I just love running my finger through their hair. I guess some day I will finally do it, but until then they all have their scheduled bath days once a week and I will continue to deal with it just to have long pretty look.:biggrin1:
And no Falco does not have any points yet.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

8?????????? :jaw:

Holy moses! I could barely do 1 "kinda longish puppy coat". AMAZING! How many hours does that take to groom the whole lot?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> 8?????????? :jaw:
> 
> Holy moses! I could barely do 1 "kinda longish puppy coat". AMAZING! How many hours does that take to groom the whole lot?


If I do them all in one day, they take me about 8-8 1/2 hours to do, but I usually divide it up in two day and do four and four on a Sat. and Sun. then it is only about 4-4 1/2 hours of work.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*So each dog only gets brushed out once a week? If that is correct then how do you handle the blowing coat stage? I am amazed that you have 8 dogs to groom with any length of hair let alone in show coats.*


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

All of your gang are just gorgeous! I want to reach right in and hug Vacheron! What a face! I'm constantly amazed at the color changes these guys go through. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You must have special powers!:hail::juggle:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

O my gosh...they are all stunning. What an amazing job you have done with the first two babies!!! Congrats on the new champion!! I can't believe the amount of coat..I am almost speechless!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations, Beautiful Havanese*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Heather, they are all just gorgeous! Congratulations on the majors and the points your 'kids' are getting. It's a lot of work and dedication, but pays off in the long-run with happy, healthy Havs. They are beautiful!!

Thank you so much for the update. I'm so glad you included pics, as there may very well have been a mob riot if you had none ! :biggrin1:


----------

